# Bug on Serpent Sea Star Fish!!



## drewgotdat (Apr 28, 2005)

just bought a serpent sea star fish from LFS and i noticed a little bug crawling on it while it was in the bag. i left the star in the bag and did not put it into my aquarium. what is this and what should i do?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

You would need to find a picture... it could be tons of things.

My guess is a Copepod... google "copepod" and look at the pictures.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

post a pic too.
Put it in a Hospital tank and see if you can rid it of this "Bug"


----------



## drewgotdat (Apr 28, 2005)

it was a copepod.... now what?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Put the serpent star and the copepod in your tank... pods are beneficial and break down waste

Some time when its dark and your tank lights are off... walk up to your tank with a flashlight and look around. There are prob millions of pods all over


----------

